# Brain Briefings Biological clocks



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good article. http://www.sfn.org/briefings/bio_clocks.html ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, This is something I often wondered about. I have found over the last year or so of having to monitor my BP that it is definitely elevated when I'm not sleeping well. For me yet another reason to work on getting enough & good sleep! BQ


----------

